# FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER FUNDING - HELP!!!



## lilsparkles (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,

me again... when a health board says the will find a frozen embryo transfer do they mean A single transfer or use of all frozen embryos you have as one cycle? I'm totally confused as to what that means?  

Thanks

sparkles

xxxx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

It means if you have any suitable embies for freezing they will do a FET cycle with one or 2 embies put back depending on their rules and options you get etc, normally not more than 2 & they prefer only one put back


----------

